# Kool-Aid Dyeing Chart



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Someone said that the dyes you can get from using soft drink mixes are somewhat limited ... not so!!!

Check it out!

http://www.thepiper.com/fiberart/koolaid/images/colorchart-max.jpg


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Plus you can mix colors and get really cool combinations. This weekend I'll post my Mauve Madness, the prettiest shade of mauve, just by using Kool-Aid blended.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Q- Can I dye cottons for quilting with Kool-aid? Is it perminent? Oh, wouldn't that be nice. 

I can just imagine all the possiblities. And procieon dyes are so expensive. Kool-aid is cheap, cheap, cheap!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Someone said that the dyes you can get from using soft drink mixes are somewhat limited ... not so!!!
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> http://www.thepiper.com/fiberart/koolaid/images/colorchart-max.jpg


Unfortunately, (for whatever reason), my local grocery store only carries a few flavors! So my color selection is somewhat limited. Next time I take a trip to Arkansas, I'm checking out the KoolAid~! LOL

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Oceanrose said:


> Plus you can mix colors and get really cool combinations. This weekend I'll post my Mauve Madness, the prettiest shade of mauve, just by using Kool-Aid blended.


so give us the recipe for the mauve, silly!

donsgal


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Also check out Flavor-Aid and Wylers - any unsweetened packets work.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> Q- Can I dye cottons for quilting with Kool-aid? Is it perminent? Oh, wouldn't that be nice.
> 
> I can just imagine all the possiblities. And procieon dyes are so expensive. Kool-aid is cheap, cheap, cheap!


I like using Kool-aid because I can use my regular pots and pans...and it is non-toxic!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

donsgal said:


> so give us the recipe for the mauve, silly!
> 
> donsgal


Been busy lol. I'll get pictures posted, though it's now being made into a way cool scarf.

Anyway, I was doing an experiment to see if I could double dye in a pot (cheating). Took 1 packet of Black Cherry, and 2 of ice blue raspberry and poured it over the yarn already soaking. It blended and viola! Mauve!

Of course I'm back to square one for my red white and blue requested scarf  Though that's a lot easier than my other nephew who wants a black one with a skull lol.


----------

